# Chris Christensen wood pin brush



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I love this forum! If it wasn't for here I would have never learned what a game changer a wood-pin brush would be for grooming my Lily.

I just got the purple Chris Christensen wood pin brush last week and now Lily no longer runs when it is time to get brushed. In fact, she acts like it is a massage and rolls over onto her belly for more brushing when we are done. She will also whimper toward the brush if she spies it on a table, hoping I will brush her. 

Before this I was using two metal combs and two sizes of pin brushes that I ordered when she was a young pup from either CC or Madden. She was never a fan of getting brushed with them. I like her coat looks with the new brush, too. It is a win/win. Now I just use the smaller of the metal combs for her facial area and the wood-pin brush for the rest.

Linda


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she is just so pretty!

Thank you for the review - I have been thinking about ordering one. It is great to hear that you love it!


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone know how well this works on a show coat? Shirley


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Could you please post a link to this brush? Thank you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MarySC said:


> Could you please post a link to this brush? Thank you!


Wood Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, Kathleen! 

Shirley, I have no idea about show coats with this brush. Hopefully someone with knowledge will post. I know that with her longest parts--her tail and ears--it goes through much more gently and untangles little snarls much more easily than the pin brushes. The rest of her is pretty short.

I wish I got this a long time ago.

lol... I used to say "brush brush" when it was time for combing/brushing her coat but now that she has a new attitude toward the new brush I need a new phrase because the old phrase has a negative connotation for her. 

Linda


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Deborah, thank you!


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

I will keep saying it. Fantastic brush! Love it - big time. Go. Now, Get one...


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ben is on a long coat and he loves to be brushed, often when I'm done he would flip belly up for more. I have the small and regular size which works great on his body. Dom loves the brush too, he think it's massage time. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

LovelyLily said:


> lol... I used to say "brush brush" when it was time for combing/brushing her coat but now that she has a new attitude toward the new brush I need a new phrase because the old phrase has a negative connotation for her.
> 
> Linda


I say "are you ready to be a princess?"


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I have never been a believer in "magic" but this CC brush is as close to magic as I have ever seen. There is such an amazing change in the way the pups react to this brush vs the old bushes. They just glide through their hair and the little mats of everyday life. Hubby got me the purple CC brush for Christmas and I have thrown out all the other brushes I had been using. I even run it through my hair just to feel the difference. I am a true believer in the CC brushes. You pay a little more, but I think it's worth every penny!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I picked up one also, the girls like it, it is more like a massage less like being scraped and prodded lol.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Kathleen, great phrase! Think I will use it, too.


----------

